# SRA wheels on a IRS brute



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Found a pretty good deal on some wheels that came off of a SRA brute. Would they look right and work on my IRS brute? I know the bolt pattern is the same but what about the offset?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Offset will be just like an sra bike. Should be a 2+5/5+2 ofset combo. Basicly your rears will stick out alittle bit further. I believe filthy is running sras on his irs.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll try to find some pics of his brute. It's going to be hard to pass this deal up honestly.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Basicly using sra wheels gives you a free set of spacers. Alittle wider stance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually SRA brutes have a different bolt patterns than IRS brutes. So no they will not work.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Actually SRA brutes have a different bolt patterns than IRS brutes. So no they will not work.


 yea the sra brute is a 4/137 same as can am


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Actually SRA brutes have a different bolt patterns than IRS brutes. So no they will not work.



you just saved me time....and more importantly MONEY :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No prob. 

Now on the topic, I loved my SRA rims on my IRS brute. Gave a little wider stance w/o having to use spacers. I hate spacers. 

Just make sure you get 4/110 SRA rims lol...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Offset will be just like an sra bike. Should be a 2+5/5+2 ofset combo. Basicly your rears will stick out alittle bit further. I believe filthy is running sras on his irs.


 Mine are standard 8" REAR IRS wheels all the way around, instead of the 6" wide fronts and 8" wide rears like most 14" wheel sets are coming out these days. I used to run SRA offsets MSA Troopers w/29.5 Laws....look in my gallery theres a handful of pics in there. 


mmelton005 said:


> I'll try to find some pics of his brute. It's going to be hard to pass this deal up honestly.


 Check out my signature for the 8" IRS rear wheels....gallery for the SRA wheels


redneckrancher420 said:


> Basicly using sra wheels gives you a free set of spacers. Alittle wider stance.


When I ran the Troopers (2+5 SRA offset) , I believe the wheels added roughly +3" to each side totalling out at 6" of gained width! I ran this combo under my 6" CATVOS lift which also added a total of +5" width over stock, which all in all put my out at 60.75" from outside to outside of the tires....I LOVED IT. I felt extremely stable in off camber conditions and in the deep water where my brute spends the majority of its time at.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Actually SRA brutes have a different bolt patterns than IRS brutes. So no they will not work.


Hmmm. Didnt know that. U should shop for honda sra rims then


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Hmmm. Didnt know that. U should shop for honda sra rims then


Or Yamaha. Or Just, wide offset 4/110 rims...


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

the douglas wheels were back ordered. Went with a raceline wheel. Pics are coming!!


----------

